# Ovary removal in sports horse mare



## honeybee123 (11 April 2011)

Any advice or experiences please!

Ive a 9yo mare whom Im considering ovary removal for  weve tried all herbal products, regumate and a marble, but nothing has helped her for long.  Shes always been shockingly hormonal (first season at less than 3 months old), and seems to have no real cycle either  she swings wildly in and out of season almost day by day.

Shes also dreadfully inconsistent as a competition horse  on a good day she is completely awesome and on a bad day she doesnt try at all.

My vet has previously suggested ovary removal, but I want to be at least optimistic that there will be an improvement for her to risk putting her through it.

Does anyone have any experiences?  Any improvement in performance following the op?  Temperament more level?  Or any bad experiences?

Thank you!


----------



## Sportznight (11 April 2011)

I have no experience of this in a ridden horse, but have had experience of broodmares having to have one removed (sometimes both due to growths, they've then been retired to the paddocks as nannies).  So from a surgical POV only, I've not had experience of any issues.


----------



## AndyPandy (11 April 2011)

Swinging "wildly in and out of season almost day by day"... Has your vet clearly associated her being in-season (i.e. with a dominant follicle) with her behavioural issues? E.g. Has she been a bugger, and on that same day have you had the vet examine her ovaries?

Unless there is something really rather wrong with the mare's ovaries, and the issue truly is reproductive in origin, then you shouldn't have these day-to-day variations. You should see behavioural problems associated with cyclicty, and around the time of ovulation; not in this seemingly random pattern. 

I would definitely want to see a lot more work done on her before even considering ovariectomy... my bet would be that it's not related to her cyclicity (esp as other methods of modifying her behaviour haven't worked), or that she has something untoward going on... a GTC tumour perhaps?


----------



## levantosh (11 April 2011)

Hi I rode a mare a few years ago that had ovaries removed as she was always in season and was a nightmare. When the mare came back into work she was a b***h she would rear buck just not put her best foot forward. In my opinion the mare should have been a broodmare. She was a big sports horse and I think would have really enjoyed being a mum. Good Luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## Sportznight (11 April 2011)

Just to clarify my previous post, the mares I know with only one ovary are still active broodmares - nowt to do with OP, I just realised that my initial post was no terribly clear.


----------



## Thistle (11 April 2011)

I had a talk with vets about this last week.

It's a pretty simple op and can be done standing under heavy sedation. No need for general anaesthetic. A small incision is made in each flank and ovary removed. Mare is rideable again fairly quickly.

It's a huge step to take, you need to be really sure that her ovaries are causing the problem


----------



## dianchi (11 April 2011)

A friend of mine reached the end of the line after trying everything for her mare, she had them removed and it has solved her problem.

But as Andy Pandy says its a daily thing it might not actually be that.


----------



## honeybee123 (12 April 2011)

Hi guys

Thanks for all the advice - my vet is coming out to scan her tomorrow to check it's not GCT or similar, so will keep you posted.

It's horrible to be in the position where you actually want there to be something wrong :-(

She's been super the last 4 or 5 days - loving and friendly again, but was starting to change back into physcho horse again last night, so suspect the next couple of days will be interesting again!  I feel so sorry for her too, as when she's level headed she's such a sweet mare, and usually tries to please - almost Jekyll and Hyde!

Will keep you posted on progress....


----------



## honeybee123 (14 April 2011)

Update on the ongoing saga.....

We scanned her yesterday and her right ovary was very large, but basically normal ... but....

right ovary had corpus leateum still (ovulated about 8 days ago), and the left had a follicle of 38mm and was clearly heading towards ovulating too (left ovary v sore).  Right one had three follicles at about 26mm too.

Looks like there is some type of hormone imbalance and she's basically cycling every 10-12 days from alternate ovaries :-(   She's so sore when she is about to ovulate (nearly threw herself on the floor during the scan) that it's no wonder she's miserable and aggressive.  Also explains why regumate and the marble impant weren't completely successful, I suppose?

I've been referred to a specialist who's going to look at bi-lateral ovary removal - I fully appreciate that there are no guarantees, but she's so aggressive and miserable when she is ovulating that (when you consider the frequency) it's a no-brainer to try it.  Poor horse was in a worse state again last night (narrowly missing my head when I changed her rug) and had been cuddly in the morning..

Will keep you all posted on her progress - hopefully a more cheerful and level headed horse will emerge


----------



## sallyf (14 April 2011)

honeybee123 said:



			Update on the ongoing saga.....

We scanned her yesterday and her right ovary was very large, but basically normal ... but....

right ovary had corpus leateum still (ovulated about 8 days ago), and the left had a follicle of 38mm and was clearly heading towards ovulating too (left ovary v sore).  Right one had three follicles at about 26mm too.

Looks like there is some type of hormone imbalance and she's basically cycling every 10-12 days from alternate ovaries :-(   She's so sore when she is about to ovulate (nearly threw herself on the floor during the scan) that it's no wonder she's miserable and aggressive.  Also explains why regumate and the marble impant weren't completely successful, I suppose?

I've been referred to a specialist who's going to look at bi-lateral ovary removal - I fully appreciate that there are no guarantees, but she's so aggressive and miserable when she is ovulating that (when you consider the frequency) it's a no-brainer to try it.  Poor horse was in a worse state again last night (narrowly missing my head when I changed her rug) and had been cuddly in the morning..

Will keep you all posted on her progress - hopefully a more cheerful and level headed horse will emerge 

Click to expand...

Just something to note ,many mares ovulate every 10 -12 days they dont actually have to be in season to ovulate they can have diestrus ovulations which are quite normal.


----------



## Sportznight (14 April 2011)

sallyf said:



			Just something to note ,many mares ovulate every 10 -12 days they dont actually have to be in season to ovulate they can have diestrus ovulations which are quite normal.
		
Click to expand...

I was just thinking exactly this when reading the update.


----------



## GinnieRedwings (14 April 2011)

sallyf said:



			Just something to note ,many mares ovulate every 10 -12 days they dont actually have to be in season to ovulate they can have diestrus ovulations which are quite normal.
		
Click to expand...

But not all mares are so badly affected by their seasons that they become miserable and aggressive as a result. 

We have an ex-racer like that, and I did consider the bilateral ovary removal for her, but I probably won't need to as she seems to have settled on Regumate 365 days a year!!! She now likes to do her best impression of a donkey most of the time... from narrowly escaping the bullet for being "a dangerous nutcase"...

Please let us know how it goes, I for one would be really interested in knowing.

Good luck x


----------



## honeybee123 (14 April 2011)

I suppose it's a bit like people - some are affected very badly by their cycles, and being on the pill only tempers the worst of the symptoms, whereas some other (lucky ones!) seem to have no problem at all and remain level headed and calm throughout...

It's not something I've taken lightly, but when you take the step back and consider the best position for the horse I think it's the only route left for her - she's a sweet natured and kind horse the rest of the time, but clearly is really struggling and feeling uncomfortable when she's ovulating.  If she were a dog or a cat it would be a total no-brainer, so it seems unfair in many ways not to give her the same opportunituy simply because she's a horse.  After all, we geld colts without thinking twice about it simply to control their hormones and make them easier to handle - at the most fundimental level, a mare is 'entire' in the same way that a stallion is.

I've checked that there are no horrible side effects for her, and that the surgery is relatively risk free so am as happy as I can be that I've made the right decision.   

At the end of the day, you have to have a horse which is safe to handle, and for much of the time she currently probably isn't...


----------



## sallyf (14 April 2011)

GinnieRedwings said:



			But not all mares are so badly affected by their seasons that they become miserable and aggressive as a result. 

We have an ex-racer like that, and I did consider the bilateral ovary removal for her, but I probably won't need to as she seems to have settled on Regumate 365 days a year!!! She now likes to do her best impression of a donkey most of the time... from narrowly escaping the bullet for being "a dangerous nutcase"...

Please let us know how it goes, I for one would be really interested in knowing.

Good luck x
		
Click to expand...

Im not argueing any of this i was merely making the point that what the mare is doing with her cycle is actually pretty normal.
Whether she can cope with the pain of ovulation is another matter .
Theoretically though putting this mare on regumate should work if a correct dose could be worked out as it will stop her coming in season and ovulating if it is that that is causing the problem.


----------



## Allover (14 April 2011)

I am clueless on this so have no good advice but would like to ask if putting her in foal would help with on a long term basis?


----------



## GinnieRedwings (14 April 2011)

sallyf said:



			Im not argueing any of this i was merely making the point that what the mare is doing with her cycle is actually pretty normal.
Whether she can cope with the pain of ovulation is another matter .
Theoretically though putting this mare on regumate should work if a correct dose could be worked out as it will stop her coming in season and ovulating if it is that that is causing the problem.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, it probably came out the wrong way. I understand what you are saying about her ovulation pattern not being unusual. 

I also get your point that Regumate *should* work at the correct level. However there is plenty of anecdotal evidence that it doesn't always work. What if in the case of anoestrus ovulation, the Regumate didn't work as well? I may be talking ******* here, because actually I'm not sure whether it makes any scientific sense, but if a mare is designed to technically ovulate once every 3 weeks, after spending a few days "in season" - or receptive to the stallion, could the Regumate interrupt the hormonal cycle that signals the "receptivness" and following ovulation, but not in the case of anoestrus ovulation (which by definition does not follow a period of receptiveness)? 



ETA when I say anoestrus ovulation, I actually meant diestrus ovulation... shows how much I know


----------



## Jane_Lou (14 April 2011)

A friend had a mare who was always a grumpy cow but got worse last year to the point that she could barely be ridden, would savage you if you touched her and was a danger to herself and any horse or human around! She was scanned and both overies were massivly enlarged, she was put on a course of regumate which made a minor improvement but the decision was taken in the end to remove both overies. This was done under general at the RVC, they did them one at a time 5 days apart. 6 months on the difference in the mare in incredible, she is now a loving and friendly mare. She still pulls faces at other horses but is lovely to people, I think the face pulling is just ingrained behaviour now. She never had breeding potential, not having the best front leg confirmation, and the owner just wanted her nice riding horse back which she now has.


----------



## honeybee123 (19 April 2011)

Just heard she's fine after the op and can hopefully pick up her on Thursday 

Very relieved!

Will keep you posted on ongoing progress.....


----------



## honeybee123 (26 April 2011)

Well, we're now a week post op....

Red is definitely already happier in herself - considering she is confined to barracks, I'd have expected teeth and feet in all directions by now!  Other than the odd face pull at breakfast time, she's so chirpy and happy!  Can't believe the transformation, but am keeping everything crossed that she stays like this    Even the others on the yard have commented on the difference....

The wounds appear to be healing quite well - a bit of swelling on one side, but basically looking good.  She's walking out a bit stiff, but loosens quickly and seems comfortable in herself.

Will keep you all posted - but thanks for all the comments and advice.  I'd dithered for a long time before making the decision, but currently couldn't be more pleased - the mare is much happier already (even with post surgery soreness) - to be greeted by a happy horse each morning is such a joy!


----------



## Indigo Moose (26 April 2011)

Allover said:



			I am clueless on this so have no good advice but would like to ask if putting her in foal would help with on a long term basis?
		
Click to expand...

Breeding from a hormonally troubled mare is fairly likely to produce another hormonally troubled mare. I think this is a horrible idea - plus who knows how much suffering she would go through if she was in foal?


I'm glad to hear she's doing better. Poor mare, I have reproductive system issues, I know her pain!


----------



## GinnieRedwings (26 April 2011)

honeybee123 said:



			Well, we're now a week post op....

Red is definitely already happier in herself - considering she is confined to barracks, I'd have expected teeth and feet in all directions by now!  Other than the odd face pull at breakfast time, she's so chirpy and happy!  Can't believe the transformation, but am keeping everything crossed that she stays like this    Even the others on the yard have commented on the difference....

The wounds appear to be healing quite well - a bit of swelling on one side, but basically looking good.  She's walking out a bit stiff, but loosens quickly and seems comfortable in herself.

Will keep you all posted - but thanks for all the comments and advice.  I'd dithered for a long time before making the decision, but currently couldn't be more pleased - the mare is much happier already (even with post surgery soreness) - to be greeted by a happy horse each morning is such a joy!
		
Click to expand...

Early days but seems like tentatively good news. Will be waiting with bated breath for when she gets back to work, which will be the proof of the pudding...

How big are the incisions and... sorry to be a numpty but... where are they?


----------



## honeybee123 (27 April 2011)

The incisions are in her flanks - small incisions (one stitch worth) slightly above a longer (5 stitches) cut - the longer cut is where you would make the arch if you were clipping a blanket clip - if that helps at all!  I was pleasantly surprised by how small the incisions were - they have clipped a massive area though (so she looks a little like a patchwork quilt!)  however, I'm happy to live with the baldness if the horse is happier 

There's a fair bit of swelling on one side (about the side of my fist) and the horse is stiff to first walk out, but is comfortable on one bute a day currently and very chirpy in herself.  

She can go back out in the field at 3 weeks, provided the cuts are looking good, and then back in work at 6 weeks...  tentatively aiming for the second Ascott-u-Wychwood BE, and then the Hickstead RC team SJ thing again...   but will see how she gets on.   

Will let you know what happens when we start work again x


----------



## honeybee123 (5 May 2011)

And the saga continues....!!  

After initially doing very very well post op, my mare had a reaction to the internal stitches on her right hand side (no logic really, as left side totally fine!) - after too many vet visits over a bank holiday, and a plethora of very expensive antibiotics, she does (thank goodness) appear to be on the mend again..

Bouncing about and leaping in the air when being led out in hand, so am confident that she's definitely feeling better 

Even the vet commented that she's better temperament wise though - did take the vet's head off when she was poking and proding - which is most unusual!

Can't wait to have her back to normal so we can start getting out and about again - particularly when the weather is so nice and warm!


----------



## kezimac (29 July 2011)

would love an update on this mare as mine is having one ovary removed after finding a granulosa tumor


----------



## JanetGeorge (30 July 2011)

kezimac said:



			would love an update on this mare as mine is having one ovary removed after finding a granulosa tumor
		
Click to expand...

Very different scenario though.  Bad behaviour in a mare with a GTCT is due to the tumour producing testosterone and making her think she is a stallion!  Removing the affected ovary just returns her to being a 'normal' mare.


----------



## honeybee123 (24 August 2011)

Update to all interested parties....   my mare seems to have lost most of the erratic performance issues we had, she's more biddable, much more loveable (not that that would have been hard!) and is generally more content.   That's not to say we don't have the odd temper tantrum, but they are now rare and shortlived, which is a massive improvement.

Interestingly, I've been able to change the way I ride her too - she used to object to my weight in the saddle whilst jumping and yet will now happily have me sat on the approach to a fence - I can only surmise that her ovaries must have been sore even when ridden, as nothing else about her tack/ me or routine has altered.

To summarise, for me and my mare, it's been an overwhelming success story.  I have a content horse, who can perform better and more consistently, and who, most importantly to me, is happier in herself and her environment.   Agree with all the comments posted that there are other routes to try before this, but for those who have reached this point - there is still hope...


----------



## chris_j (24 August 2011)

Thanks for updating, always interesting to hear how things have turned out & glad it's a positive update too!


----------



## foxy1 (25 August 2011)

Thanks for the update. Glad it's all worked out well for you.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (25 August 2011)

Really interesting post. Thanks for the update.


----------



## sarahlaw (26 November 2011)

iv had my mares ovaries removed about 2 months ago and it has made a huge difference with her behaviour, she had an agressive tumour growing on her left one so both of them have been removed. it wasnt very nice for her or me at the time as it was very upsetting but shes the happies iv ever seen her.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Dizzle (26 November 2011)

Having nearly killed OH earlier for a. asking me what was for supper and b. not dropping what he was doing that second to help me find a hot water bottle, I total feel your mare's pain regarding ovu-flipping-lation!


----------



## odd1 (13 June 2017)

I know this is a very old thread, but I am going through much the same sinario at the moment and would like to know how the mare is doing now.  
I'm not far off getting my mare booked in to get hers removed.


----------



## Laafet (27 June 2017)

My friend has this done on her mare and it was definitely the best thing they ever did. Rossdales did the op and the vets did say that its pretty much the same as castration just a lot more expensive. The mare now is leading a happy useful life.


----------

